# fail proof roast beef



## dmruncie (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a fail proof roast beef recipe for large receptions.  I have tried several different cuts of beef and several different cooking methods and have been unsuccessful.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Prime ribs 109s or export type. Knuckle face sirloins, Top Rounds. These are the 3 mostly used at banquet as well as buffet although sometime a steamship round at buffet line. 350 degree oven for all about 18 minutes a pound. Convection oven cut down time a bit.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the Top Sirloin Butt, season the outside with season salt, granulated garlic, bake in the oven, take out at 120 to 130 degrees, let sit for about 20 min to 1/2 hour and serve..................I use top round in my Cafe, as long as its cut thin it's fine...........ChefBillyB


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Choice top round....saeaoned well, 350 for approx 3 hrs, I just pulled 3, 32lb roasts they were at 112,  perfect mr after they sit.... I cool and slice for sands.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd look into getting cook and hold ovens. Saves labor and guesswork, and you also get better yields.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

110-125  good temp for me to pull and let cool.  Heat and hold ovens good but Altos cost a lot and you have to keep taking in and out.and lose heat .


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

I use eye of round. Pull at 125 wrap in foil then in warming blankets then into a cooler that has been warmed. This gives me up to 3 hrs before I need to carve. I use eye of round because we use our big slicer on site quik and even cuts to the buffet. For hand carve or smaller venues I like a 7=9 bone prime mmmmmm.


----------



## memorialchef (Dec 11, 2015)

I have 3- 5lb top round roast that I am doing for a church dinner. What I have seen is to cook at 375 for 20 min per pound. Since there are 3 separate cuts, do I triple the total cooking time or will the all cook the same as 1 cut? Definitely don't want to overlook. Thanks


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Use an instant read thermometer, roast at 350 until desired doneness. If you want medium, pull at 130 let rest for 20 minutes then carve.

The higher the oven temp, the more your meat will shrink.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

How do you cook without an instant read thermometer? I have always used a 350 oven but in _Culinary Fundamentals compiled by CIA _they use a 300 - 315 oven. I like rare 115 but sometimes 120 to 125 is better for the general public.


----------

